# Donner Party NOT cannibals



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://news.discovery.com/history/donner-party-cannibalism.html


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmmm. My mom is super into old west/pioneer type stuff and know a lot about the Donner party, read every book there is to read about it and talked to historians. She says the survivors did indeed admit it, there were no cattle to eat(the oxen were buried under very deep snow from the blizzard and the people weren't even sure where they were) so hmm, yeah, I don't buy this. Plus, who's to say this so called evidence isn't from other people?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Gothic Candle- because someone did not find any human bones does not disprove the cannibalism.

_Ordeal By Hunger_ (1936) is a very good account of what really went on in the Donner party. It is compiled from actual diaries, letters and statements of survivors.

"...one night Keseberg took Georgie Foster together with him. In the morning the child was dead....he had killed the baby, strangled it while it was in bed with him. Then Keseberg came and took the body from her [the mother]. He hung it up, said Georgia Donner, "in sight, inside the cabin on the wall." But it did not stay there long. As for James Eddy, Keseberg had eaten that body, too. In a sort of perverted bravado, he quite openly told as much to the frenzied father. And by such confession, he was taking more of a chance than he knew.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still on the fence as I have not done an in depth study of what (or if) the party said anything


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope I taste like bacon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

depends what part.......


----------

